# Sausage Stuffer Recommendations?



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I have recently had the unpleasant experience of discovering that the sausage stuffer attachment for my KitchenAid food grinder works very badly indeed: slow, jerky, burping air, and leaves a huge amount of wasted material on the screw at the end. So I'm looking for a better tool.

Most people seem to recommend the overhand things, which vary from $100 to well over $1000. Some recommend the things that look like a big caulk gun, but I can't seem to find them for sale. There are also screw-pressed and water-pressed systems.

I'd like to keep it at a reasonable price -- this is not a profession for me. I don't expect I'll be stuffing more than 5-10 pounds of sausage a week, tops. But on the other hand, I don't want to cut costs just to have the thing break on me; I'd like to buy something that is basically going to last a long time.

Help?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got the kitchenaid as well.

I've not had as much trouble with it as you describe. I do wish I had an extra set of hands with it though.

Most of my trouble is feeding product into the tube while taking up the growing length of sausage. 

I've taken to running the KA in the sink and running the sausage out onto the counter. This improves the feed tube angle and the sausage comes out wihtout so much drop to the counter.

To get the last of teh sausage out of the auger, run some ice through the system.

If I'm stuffing various sausage types, I just separate them in the skin by the ground ice. Much less hassle than setting everything up over again.

As to the air, I poke air bubbles with a sewing needle. Won't impair the integrity of the skin. Doesn't weep greas during cooking significantly. And it gets rid of most of the air. For a cured dry sausage, you would need a better stuffer for food safety as I understand it. 

Cabelas has some good options in their catalog though they tendtobe pricey. Also offer some large inedible casings for cured sausages.

Sportsmens Guide often has deals on such items but you never know what brand or price they'll have.

While a better tool has its appeal, it would take more storage space than the KA attachment.

I'm typing from my net book with its small keyboard. Forgive errors please.

Phil


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chris; Although I don't use a kitchen aid I use an old small Hobart mixer. I have had same problems and have beat it by semi freezing my meat and punching small holes in the casing. I also soak my caseing in water prior as I get them dry and packed in salt. When I grind any meat I always grind with ice as the friction of the grinder generates enough heat to make the fat to soft and makes the machine work harder without the ice and binds the worm gear.. To get out the last of the meat just run a piece of bread thru. Also two people make it easier to handle as you can use both hands to work the caseing end and someone can control the feed. Good Luck


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Northern Industrial 5-Lb. Sausage Stuffer | Stuffers | Northern Tool + Equipment

Fairly good reviews and I know several people who are using one. Haven't bought one for myself yet.


----------

